# 2023 East Coast Slingshot Tournament



## BiggBill (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello All
2023 ECST Dates are set June 1 thru June 4 2023
Event will be held at the East Huntingdon Sportsman's Association, as usual.
This year there are pre-sale tickets available. Pre-sale ticket purchase ensures a T-shirt of correct size is reserved.
I am hoping to adopt the new 5 shot World Cup knock down system in lieu of Spanish Knockdown. This also means that other participating events will be using the same rules and structure to hopefully build on a national knock down title.
It is early and many details are not yet in stone. More to come as the event evolves.
Pre-sale tickets will be available until May 1 2023.
Get those vacation schedules in and make this year the year you attend THE ECST!
Hope to see you there.









2023 East Coast Slingshot Tournament


2023 ECST Gathering of slingshot enthusiasts with a friendly competition attached. Open to all ages and skill levels. Pre-sale tickets available thru Eventbrite link. Pre-sale tickets entitle the...




www.facebook.com


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

looking forward to it.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Hoping to be there!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

sounds fun


----------

